# HID Install



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

Just completed an HID install on my Eos. Took 15 min to install and 10 min to program via Vag-Com. Used stock headlight projectors and used a 6k 55w kit. Hope to get some pictures later, so far so go. Reprogrammed fogs as DRLs and enabled Xenon without Shutter to overcome resistance issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baat06 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: HID Install (GTiceman)*

Awesome -- looking forward to pics. BTW, where did you get the kit from?


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

I ordered my kit from 
http://www.retro-solutions.com/ 
It came fast too, a matter of a couple days with free shipping. I also ordered the adapters but didn't need them. If you order the slim digital kit the ballasts and igniters all fit with the headlight housing.


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: HID Install (GTiceman)*

Did you have problems with the lights not starting correctly before you changed the VAG setting to Xenon without shutter? I used a different conversion kit and changed the DRLs to the fog lights like you did, but did not make the VAG change to Xenon. I still sometimes get a "bulb out" warning and one headlight will shut down until I restart the car.


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: HID Install (ATLeos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_Did you have problems with the lights not starting correctly before you changed the VAG setting to Xenon without shutter? I used a different conversion kit and changed the DRLs to the fog lights like you did, but did not make the VAG change to Xenon. I still sometimes get a "bulb out" warning and one headlight will shut down until I restart the car.

You do need to change the settings to xenon to fix that


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

Yea I had a flickering problem and a bulb out before I changed the settings


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (GTiceman)*

Thanks. I'll try changing that setting.


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (ATLeos)*

where you from in the ATL? I just moved back from there


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (GTiceman)*

I sent you an IM


----------



## Rmon (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: HID Install (GTiceman)*

Where did you mount the Ballasts? Do you have pic's?


_Modified by Rmon at 8:20 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

soon as it stops raining i will promise to try and take some pics, been really busy. my ballasts actually fit right inside the headlight casing, the black box.


----------



## Rmon (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: (GTiceman)*

The ballasts are the silver boxes, the larger of the two boxes.


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

actually Rmon my ballasts were black as well as were my ignitors. I was referring to the black headlight box


----------



## gees76 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: (GTiceman)*

Tell me, i have an EOS and i'd like to go get one of these kits. Do i change both kigh and low beam? meaning i get two kits? Will i need 55W or 35W? What are you guy using? And why?
Thanks
Gee


_Modified by gees76 at 2:42 AM 12-7-2009_


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

high beams and low beams are two different headlights
most people only do an HID install for low beams and maybe fogs


----------



## RIP-335 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: (GTiceman)*

sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm trying to replace a bulb on my wife's Eos but I can't seem to or better worded I don't know how the actual bulb comes off it's little assembly. It looks as if it's locked by some type of tension spring. But I can't make it budge. We have a 3 hour trip later today 2:15 am in LA and I'm lost.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (RIP-335)*

The tension is built into the lamp base. They snap into place. Try to pull off at an angle, rather than strait back, and make note the location of the little tab is on the base of the lamp then orient the new one the same way. They only go in one way. Once lined up press back in at an angle. It can be a bit tricky to reinstall.


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

The tabs are always on the top to the outside of the car, depress in that direction while pulling the opposite side away from the housing and it should release


----------



## RIP-335 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: (GTiceman)*

Thanks GUYS!! I was pulling my hair out on friday....now to do a HID kit install on my GTI...


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: HID Install (GTiceman)*









wiring with ballast on the right








wiring showing more








wiring in box with my hand partially blocking the ballast








warming up








cut-off








warmed up



_Modified by GTiceman at 5:22 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: HID Install (GTiceman)*

looks good, been showing others your cutoff photo


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: HID Install (GTiceman)*

GTIceman,
Looks good!. I have the same kit you do on my EOS in the headlights and Driving lights. Hope you enjoy them!
My only concern for you ( going by your pics ) is that it looks like you didn't drill a hole in your housing cover and use the gasket supplied with the HID kit to connect the wiring. You might get moisture in the headlight housings leaving the back exposed like that. If you did and I just missed in the pics then NVM. Just my 2cents,








Other than that, Enjoy!


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

karloseos
why do I need to drill a hole, everything is enclosed in the sealed housing


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (GTiceman)*

Did you stuff everything in the Housing? Including the ballasts? Which is fine, if you're able to close the the housing.
Just be mindful that the ballasts do get hot, so i would keep an eye on it to be sure its not doing any damage. If all is well, then Rock on ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTiceman (Jul 23, 2009)

The slim ballasts I have actually keep a decent temperature and yes, everything fits with space in the housing with the door closed.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: HID Install (GTiceman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiceman* »_












the easy version of the Valeo projector.
Though I have to caution people, since not all Eos are equipped with this projector rear.
The "later" Eos, starting around 2008 or so, Valeo/VW switched the rear of the projector to include a plastic twist-on mount. VW/Valeo did this to the Passats.
Coupled with the retro-solutions bulb, you have to bore out center of the holder (I'll get a descriptive pic later) to let the AMP-connectors to pass through. Takes a minute or 2 with a dremel.


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

Interesting, so during the middle of the EOS model generation there is also a switch from Hella to Valeo model projectors.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (retrosolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retrosolutions* »_Interesting, so during the middle of the EOS model generation there is also a switch from Hella to Valeo model projectors. 

not exactly.... the headlight from the OP is a Valeo headlight, which I refer to as the "early" version.
The later version of the projector uses a twist-on piece, much like the Hellas on the B5.5/B6 Passat, except it is a huge chunk of plastic
Dunno if there was any Hella version used for North American production or not


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

For the 2008+ Eos with the twist on connector, I made this pic for my Passat betherens....








With some evidence from this thread below:
How to install HID on VW EOS 2008


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

We also have adapters for these, referred to as MKV adapters.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (retrosolutions)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retrosolutions* »_We also have adapters for these, referred to as MKV adapters. 

MKV (Hella) adapters are different than what is needed for late Valeo


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (GT17V)*

The one shown above there, what we have should fit the same. Do you want to test one out so we can be sure?


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (retrosolutions)*

I'm patiently waiting for my kit from retro solutions. It came quickly from US to AU, hopefully it'll arrive tomorrow


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Lams)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Big thumbs up to retro-solution for the product and customers service
I was amazed at how small the components were. We fitted everything into the headlight housings, changed the setting in vag-com, and all done within 10 min.
The light output is great and it couldn't really get any simpler and quicker. I'll post a pic when I get a chance


----------



## retrosolutions (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (Lams)*

welcome mate, our pleasure!


----------

